# Alam mo naguguluhan ako sa iyo



## ndruwebb

Hi there,

Can someone please help in translating this Tagalog message to English?

ALAM MO NAGUGULUHAN AKO SAYO.DIKO ALAM KUNG ANU ANG GUSTO MO…DI AKO SIGURADO KUNG MAY KAKAHANTUNGAN ITONG PAGKIKITA NATIN.

AKO ANG TAO NA SIMPLE LANG GUSTO SA BUHAY.DAHIL SA NASANASAN KO NA RELASYON DATI AYAW KO NG MAULIT ULI KAYA NAGIINGAT AKO NG MABUTI SA LAHAT NG BAGAY AT DI AGAD AKO NAGDIDISISYON PINADIISIPAN KO MUNANG MABUTI.AYAW KO NG MAGSISI SA HULI.KAYA AYAW KO MAGAKSAYA NG PANAHON KUNG TUTUUSIN.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DotterKat

ndruwebb said:


> ALAM MO NAGUGULUHAN AKO SAYO (sa iyo). DIKO (Hindi ko) ALAM KUNG ANU (ano) ANG GUSTO MO…HINDI AKO SIGURADO KUNG MAY KAKAHANTUNGAN ITONG PAGKIKITA NATIN.
> 
> AKO ANG TAO NA SIMPLE LANG ( + ang) GUSTO SA BUHAY. DAHIL SA NASANASAN (naranasan) KO NA RELASYON DATI AYAW KO NG (nang) MAULIT ULI KAYA NAG-IINGAT AKO NG (nang) MABUTI SA LAHAT NG BAGAY AT DI AGAD AKO NAGDIDISISYON PINAG-IISIPAN KO MUNANG MABUTI. AYAW KO NG (nang) MAGSISI SA HULI. KAYA AYAW KONG MAG-AKSAYA NG PANAHON KUNG TUTUUSIN.



You know, I get confused when I think about you. I don't know what you want. I am not sure if our meeting will lead to anything.
I am a simple person with simple desires.  Because of what I have gone through with previous relationships, I am being very careful so I don't experience them again. I don't make hasty decisions and I think things over very well since I do not want to regret the results. So, in the end I don't want to waste any time.


----------



## ndruwebb

Makes perfect sense. Thanks a lot.


----------

